# Show your fishing tattoos



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Done last week


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like fishing, but not that much.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Like It! :smile:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

thats not a tattoo, thats a freaking mural!!!!!!!! I'll admit, it is awsome tho!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not I said the blind man...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice ink! That is AWESOME! :cheers:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

My fiance got a dolphin tattoo when she was younger but now it looks like a beluga whale.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a couple..


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

It that a real tattoo or spray paint?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> My fiance got a dolphin tattoo when she was younger but now it looks like a beluga whale.


I hope she don't look at 2cool if so your a dead man. lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice. Where is the one that looks like a fish hook going thru the skin. Somebody posted that a few weeks ago. That was a cool tat!!

The dolphin/beluga whale transformation is why I don't have tats. I see what happens to female body parts as we age ... 'fraid nothing would look quite like it did when I got it 20 yrs later. Only safe tat I can think of is an ankle bracelet.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Somewhere in the middle of the ocean there's a dolphin getting a tattoo of a sorority girl....


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Ill post mine tomorrow after i take a pic. I have a bass and spinnerbait on my back and neck. Thats why everyone calls me fish in the army lol. When i get home im getting sleeves, left arm is gonna be all saltwater right is all fresh water fish. I cant wait!!!


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Tattoo - Permenant proof of temporary insanity.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats No where near the truth..:biggrin:
I waited till I was 40 to get my back piece..Go Big or Go home...:cheers:



hsif said:


> Tattoo - Permenant proof of temporary insanity.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Texas Redfish!*

Here is my Texas Redfish to match my artwork. When my Mom asked me what compelled me to do it. I said my love for Texas and fishing - I work for the Great State of Texas!

BB


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> My fiance got a dolphin tattoo when she was younger but now it looks like a beluga whale.


Not sure if fishing, but...My wife has a tatoo of a seashell on her thigh....hold it too my ear, I can smell the ocean....


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

^. Oh my


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

the hook said:


> Not sure if fishing, but...My wife has a tatoo of a seashell on her thigh....hold it too my ear, I can smell the ocean....


 ROFLMAO!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

the hook said:


> Not sure if fishing, but...My wife has a tatoo of a seashell on her thigh....hold it too my ear, I can smell the ocean....[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

the hook said:


> Not sure if fishing, but...My wife has a tatoo of a seashell on her thigh....hold it too my ear, I can smell the ocean....


really.. lol.. i guess if you held it to your nose you could hear the ocean?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

the hook said:


> Not sure if fishing, but...My wife has a tatoo of a seashell on her thigh....hold it too my ear, I can smell the ocean....


Nothing like a fresh ocean breeze...Until the red tide comes in. :walkingsm


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Lmao!^^^


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

LMAO WOW Thats good stuff.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is my recent..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

to this day, I have never seen a good looking tattoo of a fish.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

why do all tattoo threads go south sooner or later???
by the way that is some funny shat


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Excuse the hairy foot...


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my tat


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Had this done a few years ago. It was supposed to be a small Dolphin but between me and the artist we decided to make it as big as possible while still being able to conceal it under a shirt with short sleeves
[email protected]


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's mine. when my daughter turned 18 she said she wanted to get a tat and that on her 18th Bday we would get one together. I said. Okie Dokie. Musta forget because she reminded me of that promise and.. Here ya go!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's mine on the back of my calf


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Here is my recent..


I like this one......very nice.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Here's mine on the back of my calf


 THAT'S COOL, IT EVEN LOOKS LIKE IT IS BULGING OUT @ THE BOTTOMh:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> to this day, I have never seen a good looking tattoo of a fish.


How about the one you said you got on your lower back?sad3sm


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Here is my recent..


very clean lines, Probably the best one i have seen. Who did your work


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I would rather see that cupcake tatoo again. But these are good

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

No ladies with fishing tatts?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

C.Hern5972 said:


> very clean lines, Probably the best one i have seen. Who did your work


There is a BBQ Place right outside of San Antonio called Texas Pride (very popular) The food network did a segment or 2 on them. Anyway, the owners daughter decided to start a Tatt. company there. I liked the guys work so I had him do that one for me. His name is Sonny.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

h


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty hardcore. I love fishing...not enough to get a redfish on my arm.

'To each his own'

Glad ya like it!! Maybe one day I'll want some ink, for now I'm fine without


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Doc82391 said:


> Pretty hardcore. I love fishing...not enough to get a redfish on my arm.
> 
> 'To each his own'
> 
> Glad ya like it!! Maybe one day I'll want some ink, for now I'm fine without


I didnt get mine till I divorced my first wife. lol then after i got married again (big mistake) i decided that i was getting one


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

xtreme said:


> I didnt get mine till I divorced my first wife. lol then after i got married again (big mistake) i decided that i was getting one


My dad didn't get his till he divorced his 2nd wife, now he wants a half sleeve lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

*Here's mine*

who needs a hint...


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

fishtale said:


> who needs a hint...


Herpes? Lol j/k is that in the blacklight ink or was it removed?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

fishNwithfish said:


> Herpes? Lol j/k is that in the blacklight ink or was it removed?


Man...I was thinking it looked like beaver, but then again that was last night after several beers!!! I was trying to take a pic of my tat but missed and came up with that...***!!!


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> h


Im going to hell anyway.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------

